# Smoking a 15lb Brisket



## firsttimepro (Oct 11, 2013)

I am smoking a brisket for the first time and have a few questions. Can someone help me out with a few questions


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50979/basic-brisket-smoke

That will give you a starting place since we don't know what equipment you are using.

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 11, 2013)

What would you like to know???

Bill


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 11, 2013)

Thats one heck of a brisket! First time GO BIG OR GO HOME I guess...lol. im definitely in for this one...ask away. There's plenty of us here with more than enough answers. :yahoo:


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2013)

Good for you - the first brisket I smoked in my MES was a 16 lb one. 

Line up the questions and someone will definitely give you some answers. Letting us know what kind of smoker you are using will be very helpful and maybe where you are located, since altitude does play a part in how long it will take to cook.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 7, 2013)

fire away !!!!


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 12, 2013)

1 1/2 hour per lb. 225 deg. Smoke for about first 3 hours. fat side up. Cut across the grain.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

A good thermometer that is calibrated , and a lot of 'patience' is needed. Unless you cut it up into smaller pieces , it's gonna be a long ride. You're looking at a possible 22hrs. at 225*F average.













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





 or several , 225*F for 1.5 to 2 hrs. per pound













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 016.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013





 apox. 200*F , you'll have tender Brisket like this one,

with patience your meal will turn out marvelous 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck , don't give-up and  . . .


----------



## justplainbob (Aug 21, 2014)

it's been 11 months.  is it up to temp yet?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Oops , need to loo at the date before posting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Yeah , should be hot enough , a lot of fuel used 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fisher6688 (Aug 21, 2014)

oldschool bbq, do you wrap in foil or let it go all the way unwrapped?


----------



## mattyice (Sep 19, 2014)

SmokinHusker said:


> Good for you - the first brisket I smoked in my MES was a 16 lb one.
> 
> Line up the questions and someone will definitely give you some answers. Letting us know what kind of smoker you are using will be very helpful and maybe where you are located, since altitude does play a part in how long it will take to cook.


smokinhusker how long did it take you using the mes?


----------



## mattyice (Sep 19, 2014)

After 4 hours the internal temp is 164°.  Is that normal? I feel like it reaching temp too quick.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 19, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Oops , need to loo at the date before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Chuckles>

We laugh because we understand. Too well.


----------

